# Rhöner RRfahrer gesucht für "Trainingslager"



## racing82 (14. März 2012)

Hallo an alle Rhöner oder fast Rhöner   Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem der Bock hat auf ein "Straßentrainingslager" in der Toskana an und um Ostern.  Vielleicht gibts ja jemanden. Bitte schnell melden...
LG Steffen aus Bischofsheim


----------

